# french culinary institute



## chef from va (Nov 13, 2003)

i need opinions on the french culinary institute. i am curently enrolled at j sergent reynolds c.c. i am finishing up an associates degree in hospitality mgmt. culinary arts. i was looking into FCI to possibly get an education in pastry. i love baking and unfortunately the school i am at while good for culinary arts is not to in depth when it comes to baking/pastry. if any students from FCI or alumni could possibly give me some input on how good their program is i would apreciate it. thanks.


----------



## one2treefor5 (Mar 31, 2004)

:bounce: :chef: :bounce: 

Hi I'm a student in Classic French Culinary at French Culinary Institute, and it has been great experience for me. They have many opportunities once you finish your school here, and they will teach you the basics skills in order for you to prepare in the real world. Heheh I sound like a comercial, but you will enjoy it there, especially if you love pastry. Mmmm...YUM


----------



## chef from va (Nov 13, 2003)

thank you for the response i am glad to hear that it is working well for you. i just got off of an aweful day at work and you just completely turned it around. thanks! :bounce:


----------



## tytitan (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm looking at a few schools NECI, ICE, and FCI. I got the chance to talk with reps from FCI and NECI...both seem like great programs (baking and pastry). What are the aid packages @ FCI...If you don't mind me asking. The rep really coulding give me an answer on this. 

thx mate.


----------



## casweetthing (Apr 12, 2004)

the CCA? The California Culinary Academy?

The B&P program is $25K for 30 weeks. I was able to get loans for $13K and am paying for the rest with cash... eeeekkkk!

In addition to being a great school there really isn't a better place to live/go to school as a food person than San Francisco! 

If you have any particular questions, give the school a call. My admissions advisor was Garth Johnson and he was great! (Still is!) They'll give you tons of information, answer any questions and help you with financial aid.


----------

